# Vehicle Upgrade



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a 2002 Excursion with the 7.3 in it. It runs like a champ but I am not sure what I can do to improve the mushy feeling while towing. I admit I am green still being my first year to start rving so I am open to any and all advice I can get. Just a last note I have the equalizer hitch on my trailer but it still feels like the improvement could be made on my vehicle and I really don't know where to start... Thanks and God Bless!!

John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Check your tires (are they "P" or "D"). If they are "P" then they are passenger tires with a softer side wall "D" tires have a really stiff side wall and will take some of that mushy feeling out of the ride. James


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The Ex came stock with LT's, so you most likely have them already, unless they've been replaced. I reading posts over a that Ford Truck Enthusiast Forum, the older Ex's need to have a anti-sway bar installed on the rear axle. Most common one used is made by Hellwig.

Hellwig sway bar

The above link is just to show the product, I don't know anything about the vendor.

If your interested in the Ford forum, it can be found here

Good luck. The Ex is a great tow platform, and with the Powerstroke, you won't be lacking for power.

Tim


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

When we got our Excursion a few years ago, I also found that the ride needed improvement for towing. Ford seemed to be aiming for as soft a ride as they could get out of a vehicle that size.
After upgrading the shocks, upgrading the rear anti-sway bar to a Hellwig from the stock bar, and putting a set of air bags in the rear the ride is better both towing and around town.
Rob


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!! I'll do some mods and see how it goes!!!


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

inhisfire -

I bought an 05 Excursion Limited last year and immediatly noticed the same thing. The previous suggestions are right on track.

1 - Hellwig Sway Bar - I had the OEM bar replaced. Not a huge difference, but part of the total solution

2 - Firestone Ride-Right Air Bags - the biggest difference. Really lifts the back end from the sagging when hooked up to the trailer. They can hold between 5lbs and 100lbs. I tow at 70lbs and with a correctly adjusted Equalizer, it tows nice and straight. PS- I recommend NOT ordering from Towshop.com. Very bad experience.

3 - Shocks - Agree

Now that this is done, by Ex is a really good tower/people mover. Easily pulls my 28RSDS.

Good luck...


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks a ton!! I do love my excursion!! It is chipped and has no problem with power!! Pretty good at the pump too!! God BLess!!



Mark C and Family said:


> inhisfire -
> 
> I bought an 05 Excursion Limited last year and immediatly noticed the same thing. The previous suggestions are right on track.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I've had excellent service from these folks:

http://truckspring.com/

Sluggo


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

I was going to let you know that I had a blue heeler that passed in September. She 17 years old. Take Care!!!

John



Sluggo54 said:


> I've had excellent service from these folks:
> 
> http://truckspring.com/
> 
> Sluggo


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

inhisfire said:


> I've had excellent service from these folks:
> 
> http://truckspring.com/
> 
> Sluggo


[/quote]

I'm sorry about your loss, John. To me, they are family.

They're great dogs. It took her a while to get protective, but now I'm having to cool her jets a bit. Being a herder, she doesn't mind if PK and I leave together, but if just one of us leaves, it drives her wacky.

Sluggo


----------



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

I will be installing my Hellwig anti-sway bar and upgrading to Bilsteins tomorrow. (I don't believe the 2002 X's came with rear anti-sway bar, mine didn't at least)

I'll let you know if it makes much difference when towing my 27RSDS.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

After purchasing our '05 EB Excursion, I was disappointed with the ride quality. From another site (Ford diesel enthusiasts), I learned of the option of swapping out the front springs as well as the rear swau bar swap to a larger size. As a result, I installed F550 springs up fron to gain about 2 to 2.5" of lift and swapped out the rear 2" blocks for 4"ers that came stock on F350 4x4 models. This allowed the truck to ride on the springs up front without landing on the bump stops all of the time (much better ride quality and stability). Later, I installed Bilsteins on all four corners and the 30mm sway bar from an F350 (a direct swap as my Ex came equiped with a 25mm? bar). This again improved the ride quality. As far as from a towing stand point, I cannot throw in my 2 cents as these mods were done prior to towing our current TT. However, after a quick two day trip up to Placerville, I was certain that air bags would make any future trip much more enjoyable.

During the past week, I installed the Firestone Ride-Rite air bags and look forward to our 4-hour (each way) journey up the interstate to Lake Almanor near Mt. Lassen. Certainly, Ford designed the Excursion to be a family friendly (and ride friendly) SUV as much as possible. While it may be a 3/4 ton rated vehicle, in stock form, it needs some help to handle the load a trailer throws at it (especially a heavy trailer like we purchased).

S


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think, like most had mentioned that the Excursion is a good tow vehicle. But I think that it's first priority in design was Luxury SUV. With the proper equipment the Excursion is a good choice for a TV! I have seen (and like very much) Hatcityhosehaulers and Calvin and Hobbs beasts. And they tow the two Flagships of the Sydney Travel Trailer Line, the 32BHDS and 31RQS. Both near and dear to my heart!

As mentioned there are a couple of relatively inexpensive things you can do to improve your experience. Hope they help!

Eric


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

Excursions are subject to axle-warp causing their rear ends to wander. Here is a good article that explains it and a solution.

Good luck,

Bob


----------

